# Asian Festival - Columbus, Ohio - May 24 & 25



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

If you're in Ohio, the Asian Festival is this month at the Franklin Park Conservatory in Columbus.

Website

This will be my 3rd time going.  

If you have any affection for Asian culture, food, travel, then this is a great event to hang at.  It's free and fun-filled.  Everything from bhangra to Lion Dances to pad thai to tai chi to chai tea.  It's all here.

So far, the coolest two things I've seen are the Sepak-Takraw competitions (think volleyball married to kickball) and the Taiko performances.

Parking is free, too.

Food and drink?...well, that's pretty fairly priced.


----------



## exile (May 6, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> If you're in Ohio, the Asian Festival is this month at the Franklin Park Conservatory in Columbus.
> 
> Website
> 
> ...



And typically, some outstanding MA performances/demos as well. I've been going for the past five years or so, and it gets better every year.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

Very cool!

Yes, of course the MA is wonderful and plentiful.  I guess I focused on the less commonplace events when making my list.

Wait, Lion dance is MA-ish
esque
sorta, right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2008)

I didn't know there was an Asian Population in ColumbusOhio, but then not being from Ohio I guess that should come as no surprise.

Any particular group, Japanese, Chinese, Korean, etc. or just a general Asian Festival?


----------



## Brian Johns (May 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I didn't know there was an Asian Population in ColumbusOhio, but then not being from Ohio I guess that should come as no surprise.
> 
> Any particular group, Japanese, Chinese, Korean, etc. or just a general Asian Festival?



Having been in Columbus for 17 years (before moving to Toronto last summer), rest assured that there is an Asian population in Columbus (although not as big as Toronto's). This Asian Festival is a great time and it's basically a general Asian population with all kinds of Asian activities and food there ! It's getting better and better each year !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I didn't know there was an Asian Population in ColumbusOhio, but then not being from Ohio I guess that should come as no surprise.
> 
> Any particular group, Japanese, Chinese, Korean, etc. or just a general Asian Festival?


 
I have noted a large number of Koreans in Columbus as well as a substantial poulation of Indians.

Japanese are numerous, as well.

I live way east of columbus...out in the boonies and don't get up there as much as I should, so I can't provide much more information than that.

In 2000, the Asian (Far East, Southeast Asia, or the Indian subcontinent) population was 3.44%, or about 26k in columbus.  8 years ago.  I would imagine that's climbed significantly in the last 8 years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2008)

When I read Asian anything I immediately think Chinese, but I realize there are a lot of people of other countries and cultures that are considered Asian that are not Chinese so I thought I should ask.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

lol...I'm as guilty of that as anyone.  In fact, it was surprising to me that India was considered Asian.

Always learning.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 7, 2008)

Have not decided whether or not I will attend this year. Last year didn't seem to be up to the level of the previous ones. I'm used to demonstrators not following a schedule, but when students just wander in during the demo, I tend to feel let down. And somehow, I missed Chen Bing's demo completely. Another problem IMHO is that the same people seem to demonstrate the same material every year. Yeah, I know that if something works you stick with it, but _c'mon,_ how about some fresh stuff for the regulars. Also, the food last year didn't seem up to par. A couple of years ago, I kept an elderly couple entertained in the pavillion (My God! He's not eating _again, _is he? What is he, some kind of eating machine?). Last year, not so much.
Like I said, I have not decided yet.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 7, 2008)

I will definately be attending on Sunday, if not both days.

Would anyone be interesting in trying to gather the people from the board and meet up at some point?

My Haidong Gumdo school always does a demo - I haven't decided if I'm participating or not yet.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 7, 2008)

I'm all for meeting up!

My daughters, son-in-law and I plan to attend Saturday.

There's a fine dry landscape at the entrance along Broad St, I believe.  That may be a good place to meet.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 7, 2008)

I've never actually been to the park where it is being held.  

Right now, I have to drive to Cleveland on Saturday, but I might be able to move that to Friday, not sure yet.  As of now, I'm only sure about going on Sunday.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 22, 2008)

Just a bump to remind people that it's this weekend.

I noticed on their website that they will have a Shaolin Do group giving a demo.
Having heard so much about Shaolin Do on the forums, I might just have to attend. Nothing like seeing for one's self.

And there's always the food...


----------



## MBuzzy (May 22, 2008)

Ohioans,

If anyone is available, I'd like to try to set up a Martialtalk meeting at the Asian Festival.

I will only be able to attend on Sunday, which is, I believe, the day that one of my Dojangs will be doing a demonstration.  

Does anyone know the layout of the park?  Is there a good place to try to meet?  Is any time better for others, can anyone else even make it on Sunday?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

There is a dry landscape near the Broad St. entrance to the park which might make a fine meeting place.  Very easy to find.

Here's a view of it:








We're going Saturday.

My daughter has to play for graduation on Sunday.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2008)

We spent about 5 hours there on Saturday.  Ate a lot of food, watched Sumo, Taiko and sepak-tekraw.

My daughters and I got a decent sunburn and a bunch of trinkets 

And kimchee!  I ate kimchee!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 30, 2008)

I had a GREAT time.  Some good bulgogi, good unagi...AWESOME Sumo!  All around good time.  One minor injury from our demo team, but she seems to be doing fine now.  Nothing got cut off - so that's good!


----------

